# 2020 NEC Code Changes, Staying Compliant



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

great idea and info, but bring it up again about once a year because

how many of us are going to be working under that code before lets say .... 2023?

my 2014 code was just recently adopted around here


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

We’ve been on 2020 since… 2020!


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i know that many are under the latest,
but many are not


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Good information.

Keeping up with code changes is why Texas requires Electricians, renewing their license, complete a 4 hour continuing education course yearly.

I had let my license go for a few years during a time I didn't need it to work.
When I decided to get my license again, boy was there a bunch to catch up on.

Won't do that again.



.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wiz1997 said:


> Good information.
> 
> Keeping up with code changes is why Texas requires Electricians, renewing their license, complete a 4 hour continuing education course yearly.
> 
> ...


16 hours here every two years.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

backstay said:


> 16 hours here every two years.


When I first got my license CT required 8 hours a year…for some reason it was cut down to 4 hours for about the last 10 years now.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

What are some of the changes that stand out to you guys?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Emergency disco on a dwelling. I thought 2017 had more changes than I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I think that expanding the GFCI requirements were the biggest change. Requiring the EM disco was big because now it’s on every home but there were a lot of times where we would use a meter main so it’s just an expansion of something we’ve already done on occasion. Using GFCI’s on 240volt circuits will be totally new to me when CT adopts the 2020.


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

backstay said:


> Emergency disco on a dwelling. I thought 2017 had more changes than I’ve seen in a while.


Yes, the FIRE DEPARTMENTS want to be able to dc the power when responding. A friend built a large garage/shop in his back yard (he is on a few acres), less than 100 ft from his home. The plans and permits were issued, but the inspector red tagged his new Butler building because he did not have an external dc for the power. The total STUPIDITY of this is that the building is NON-COMBUSTIBLE and in order to get to the shop the fire department would have to pass the main panel on his house, which would dc everything instead of just the shop.

The real issue, having to change the design and cut a break through in his exterior wall, everything had been in conduit underground and no break throughs! This was 4 years ago in Nevada!!! STUPIDITY. And no I do not agree with this idea at all. I doubt that there is any statistic that can be shown proving that there is significant imminent danger to firemen in residential fires where power has not been cut. I call BS.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

@hornetd 
clearly you havent talked to any firemen


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Djea3 said:


> Yes, the FIRE DEPARTMENTS want to be able to dc the power when responding. A friend built a large garage/shop in his back yard (he is on a few acres), less than 100 ft from his home. The plans and permits were issued, but the inspector red tagged his new Butler building because he did not have an external dc for the power. The total STUPIDITY of this is that the building is NON-COMBUSTIBLE and in order to get to the shop the fire department would have to pass the main panel on his house, which would dc everything instead of just the shop.
> 
> The real issue, having to change the design and cut a break through in his exterior wall, everything had been in conduit underground and no break throughs! This was 4 years ago in Nevada!!! STUPIDITY. And no I do not agree with this idea at all. I doubt that there is any statistic that can be shown proving that there is significant imminent danger to firemen in residential fires where power has not been cut. I call BS.


Maybe become a volunteer fire fighter. Even during our measly little volunteer dept. it's standard practice to go to EMD. After all, we are first responders with some knowledge. 
230.85 = stay alive


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Do you all want my social security number as well to download the PDF?


----------



## cutlerhammer (Aug 16, 2011)

backstay said:


> We’ve been on 2020 since… 2020!


NC just adopted the 2020 in October of 2021.


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

taglicious said:


> Maybe become a volunteer fire fighter. Even during our measly little volunteer dept. it's standard practice to go to EMD. After all, we are first responders with some knowledge.
> 230.85 = stay alive


Meanwhile for the next 50 years (until all old meters cans/mains are replaced) the fire department will be looking for a dc that does not exist and waisting their time.

My main and meter faces the street, while it has a main dc in it, I keep a lock on the panel. SO I guess the FD will have to cut my lock off to dc me. My buddy in NV also keeps a lock on his garage/shop dc (after kids turned off his power and rotted venison in the freezer).


2019 fire data for 100% of location/type of fire.
40% of fires out of doors.
15% vehicle fires
30% residential
10% non-residential
5% other


----------



## cutlerhammer (Aug 16, 2011)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> When I first got my license CT required 8 hours a year…for some reason it was cut down to 4 hours for about the last 10 years now.


It's still 8 hours here in NC, Four hours of live classroom, and 4 hours of at home class.


----------



## Always learning (9 mo ago)

Where do you find you learn best?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I know the boys on Ladder One in Phoenix intimately. Parties, ride alongs, birthdays, funerals the whole gig. On on over head service they just chop the wires feeding the dwelling.
Underground they call the utility for a disconnect. 

I was on a ride along for one night and we were called to the central courts building a primary, 15kv to 480v 4 mva transformer was smoking. The boy got out their chop saw and 2-2.5" hoses to put out the smoke. I finally got to my buddy the Captain and suggested in strong words that water on medium voltage electricity with his guys near was a bad idea. While we were discussing the merits of my suggestion a utility truck screached to a stop near us and the guy got out saw the hoses and said thank god I got here before you put the water on it. We worked within the rules of fire department and got some things changed.


----------



## 12packofcorona (9 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> @hornetd
> clearly you havent talked to any firemen


Around here they pull the meter.


----------

